# Pain in the ass Malinois puppies :)



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

My current litter at 7.5 weeks. This is why they do not make good pets! LMAO

http://youtu.be/bpHYMhhotDM


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Super looking Puppies!!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL Looks like a nice litter, I want to know how you taught them to bite the shirt and puppy cuff only  I get so tired of trying to wade through a litter with all of them attached to, and tearing, a brand new pair of jeans.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks super fun!


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

While I'm sure bs claims that certain breeds of dogs not making good pets sells dogs. It also helps to create breed specific legislation. Looks like some nice puppies though.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

That's my definition of cute and adorable! Nice breeding. Good luck.


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

really enjoyed this


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. Puppies are super fun to raise, my favorite part is watching them develop and teaching them stuff.:mrgreen:



jamie lind said:


> While I'm sure bs claims that certain breeds of dogs not making good pets sells dogs. It also helps to create breed specific legislation. Looks like some nice puppies though.


BSL, I doubt it. If anything, keeping them out of average joe-shmoe pet owner's hands should help keep them off the radar and off BSL lists. And while they can make awesome pets (with a lot of work, correct training, and structure), how many average pet owners do you know who can deal with these little biting bastards 24/7 to raise a well adjusted adult? It is amazing what stupid questions I get from pet people when I have my dogs out in public...



Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL Looks like a nice litter, I want to know how you taught them to bite the shirt and puppy cuff only  I get so tired of trying to wade through a litter with all of them attached to, and tearing, a brand new pair of jeans.


All thanks to Tim's super secret ninja training techniques, call this number in the next 5 minutes to get a 5 DVD starter set and a bonus practice puppy of your very own, but wait, there's more...\\/... Yeah right, he would like to know how I did it too. Actually all my dogs get extremely sensitive to me, but only me - they swarm and bite other people's legs no problem. The jacket is not mine, neither is the puppy cuff, cue the piranha feeding frenzy... LMAO!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeez Louise, there is like a 100 of them critters. Excellent video!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

could also be titled "why I don't want to be a breeder" :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Jeez Louise, there is like a 100 of them critters. Excellent video!



:lol:

How many are there? Are there 8? I counted twice, then got dizzy. :lol:


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Great video..


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol:
> 
> How many are there? Are there 8? I counted twice, then got dizzy. :lol:


There's 10... Feels like about 100, can't wait to kick most of them out the door! LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> There's 10 ...


Well, they are hard to count, when they are dangling both inside and outside your garments. :lol:

The video cracked me up.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

lol, cool.


----------



## Ken Seminatore (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll take one. call me 773-237-0471. Where are you? I am in Chicago


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Great looking pups! A little short-coated for my taste. JK.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Great looking pups! A little short-coated for my taste. JK.



That's because you're used to Tervs ;-)


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Great looking pups! A little short-coated for my taste. JK.


LOL and here I was thinking these are gonna be a little too fluffy for my taste. I like the really really short no-nonsense coat like their mom, but the sire passes on longer and fluffier coat...:lol:


----------

